# What are Your Favorite Sword and Sandal Films?



## BAYLOR (Feb 15, 2015)

Both Historically based and Fantasy .


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm no expert on these things, but I've seen a few.  *The Giant of Metropolis[/i] (1961) is fun for its oddball combination of ancient stuff and science fiction.  Hercules in the Haunted World (1961) is interesting for its setting in Hades, and for the atmospheric visuals from director Mario Bava, and for having Christopher Lee as the bad guy.*


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 17, 2015)

*Ben Hur* with Charlton Heston . It's my favorite Heston film, epic stuff.


----------



## Vince W (Feb 18, 2015)

I loved *Jason and the Argonauts*, perhaps more to do with Ray Harryhausen's work than anything else.
*Spartacus*. Kirk Douglas is a great actor.
The first *Clash of the Titans*.
*Conan the Barbarian* (Ahnuld's) of course. 

If I think of any more I'll add them.


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 19, 2015)

*Gladiator* with Russell Crowe.  Harkens back to the epics of the 50's and 60's .  First rate stuff.


----------



## Nechtan (Feb 19, 2015)

Vince W said:


> I loved *Jason and the Argonauts*, perhaps more to do with Ray Harryhausen's work than anything else.
> 
> The first *Clash of the Titans*.




Absolutely. Classic stuff.

I have a fondness for both of Arnie's Conan films and *the Beastmaster*.

*300*. Epic! The sequel, not so much.


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 28, 2015)

*The Three Stooges Meet Hercules   * This film is one of the best send ups of the sword and sandal genres of all time !


----------



## JunkMonkey (Feb 28, 2015)

_*Ator the Invincible* _and _*Thor the Conqueror*_ take some beating in my books.

Oh!  and *The Arena* - which is basically a Women in Prison Film set in Roman times which is an awesome enough idea - even without the added bonus of Pam Grier naked.


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 8, 2015)

*Cleopatra* 1963.  It was an expensive flop for 20th Century Fox , made for the then unheard of price of 44 million dollars which is roughly 250 million dollars in todays money.The film only grossed about 20 million  and it very nearly put  Fox out of business.  It had Elizabeth Taylor in the title role and at the height  of her career,  Rex Harrison as Caesar , Richard Burton as Mark Anthony.  Great cast and a stunning film. It's a classic.


----------



## svalbard (Mar 12, 2015)

The original Conan is a classic. Loved Spartacus, Olivier was great as Crassus.


----------



## HanaBi (Mar 26, 2015)

Kubrick's '*Spartacus*' by far!

Not only for Kubrick's visionary direction, but for a stunning performance from Kirk Douglas, and a typically triumphant role for Laurence Olivier.

But better than that, was the terrific score by Alex North, especially during the opening credits.


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 26, 2015)

HanaBi said:


> Kubrick's '*Spartacus*' by far!
> 
> Not only for Kubrick's visionary direction, but for a stunning performance from Kirk Douglas, and a typically triumphant role for Laurence Olivier.
> 
> But better than that, was the terrific score by Alex North, especially during the opening credits.



And yet Kubrick disliked this particular film.


----------



## HanaBi (Mar 26, 2015)

BAYLOR said:


> And yet Kubrick disliked this particular film.



Agreed, although I guess things weren't helped by the apparent reticence of Douglas on most of the sets; clash of egos I suppose. But the end result was still terrifically done!


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 27, 2015)

HanaBi said:


> Agreed, although I guess things weren't helped by the apparent reticence of Douglas on most of the sets; clash of egos I suppose. But the end result was still terrifically done!



It's my favorite Kirk Douglass film.


----------



## Vince W (Mar 27, 2015)

HanaBi said:


> Agreed, although I guess things weren't helped by the apparent reticence of Douglas on most of the sets; clash of egos I suppose. But the end result was still terrifically done!



Which is odd since they worked together only three years before on Paths of Glory (my favourite Douglas film).


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 3, 2015)

*The Last Days of Pompeii * The Miriam Cooper film.


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 6, 2015)

*The Ten Commandments*  1956  .  Hugely entertaining and visually,  still one of the greatest movies of all time .


----------



## DinoNurse (Apr 9, 2015)

Ben Hur with its cast of thousands and live action stunts. Well deserved Oscar for Heston.


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 16, 2015)

DinoNurse said:


> Ben Hur with its cast of thousands and live action stunts. Well deserved Oscar for Heston.




One of the greatest movie spectacle of all time.


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 17, 2015)

*The Robe *


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 18, 2015)

*Demetrius and the Gladiators*


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 29, 2015)

*A Funny Thing Happened on the Way To The Forum   * I absolutely love this film.  Sword and Sandal and pure comedy gold.


----------



## Jeffbert (May 17, 2015)

Though I agree that the Heston version of *Ben Hur* is a great film, the silent version also made an impression on me. They kept spare slaves under the decks where the one's rowing were chained. Really emotional when they were abandoning ship, and the slaves were to be left to drown. The ones in the spare compartment were reaching through the grating/grill on the hatch begging for help. 

Besides that, in the talkie version, with 4 horses side by side, the bad guy was never going to shred anybody's spokes! those blades could not come anywhere near the other guys' wheels. The chariot race was great, but for that one thing. 

I remember one with Zorro/John Robinson (cannot recall his name) as the hero. This was a Saturday kids' matinee-type film, & starting on the quest, he had some two dozen soldiers with him. Every two or three minutes, one would die, in what seemed to be rather unpleasant circumstances. By the time he reached the villain's castle, or wherever, he was alone. 

I saw another one on TCM a few months ago, in which the hero had been adopted by a witch, who wanted to keep him from his intended quest (to save the girl), but he somehow imprisoned her, & went on his way. Along the way, he meets several other heroes, one of which was secretly working for the villain, but who also wanted the girl for himself, & who eventually betrayed the villain. I think Sherlock Holmes actor was the villain. 

Then, there was *Hercules, Ulysses, & Samson*!


----------



## dask (May 17, 2015)

I remember really liking *The 300 Spartans* when I saw it as a kid when it first came out. Haven't seen it since.


----------



## BAYLOR (May 17, 2015)

*Cleopatra* 1963 film with Elizabeth Taylor, Richard Burton and Rex Harrison heading up an amazing cast.   Bad luck and an various  misfortunes ballooned the budget into the stratosphere  The film cost 40 million to make which the equivalent of 250 million in todays money  , the film the ended up grossing 22 million. It nearly put 20th Century Fox out of business.  It was flop but has since become a classic .

It's a truly great film.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 15, 2015)

*Gladiator *1999 Russel Crowe  as Maximus was awesome.  It was also Oliver Reed's Last film.


----------



## HanaBi (Aug 18, 2015)

Vince W said:


> I loved *Jason and the Argonauts*, perhaps more to do with Ray Harryhausen's work than anything else.
> *Spartacus*. Kirk Douglas is a great actor.
> The first *Clash of the Titans*.
> *Conan the Barbarian* (Ahnuld's) of course.
> ...



Watched *Jason and the Argonauts*, for the first time in donkey's years! Used to be one of those Christmas Day regular offerings on the BBC alongside *The Great Escape. 
*
Anyway, it's still a terrific film, even after all these years. Decent story too! But of course it will always be remembered for Harryhausen's animation,  especially for those skeletons! Scared the crap out of me when I saw this as a kid, and is still impressive in this era of tedious CGI


----------



## Vladd67 (Aug 18, 2015)

BAYLOR said:


> *Cleopatra* 1963 film with Elizabeth Taylor, Richard Burton and Rex Harrison heading up an amazing cast.   Bad luck and an various  misfortunes ballooned the budget into the stratosphere  The film cost 40 million to make which the equivalent of 250 million in todays money  , the film the ended up grossing 22 million. It nearly put 20th Century Fox out of business.  It was flop but has since become a classic .
> 
> It's a truly great film.


Did you know that before it moved to Rome for filming sets and costumes were made at Pinewood Studios. These were later put to good use in the production of Carry on Cleo. 
Infamy infamy, they've all got it in for me.


----------



## Vladd67 (Aug 18, 2015)

HanaBi said:


> Watched *Jason and the Argonauts*, for the first time in donkey's years! Used to be one of those Christmas Day regular offerings on the BBC alongside *The Great Escape.
> *
> Anyway, it's still a terrific film, even after all these years. Decent story too! But of course it will always be remembered for Harryhausen's animation,  especially for those skeletons! Scared the crap out of me when I saw this as a kid, and is still impressive in this era of tedious CGI


I showed this film to my daughters when they were about 8 and 10, my oldest asked how can you stab a skeleton? She always comes out with the best questions.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 21, 2016)

svalbard said:


> The original Conan is a classic. Loved Spartacus, Olivier was great as Crassus.



Absolutely.


----------



## Judderman (Aug 22, 2016)

For the Conan fans don't forget Red Sonja!


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 22, 2016)

Judderman said:


> For the Conan fans don't forget Red Sonja!



Bridgette couldn't act at all.  The actress who played her sister would have been a better choice for that  role. But the film ides have entertainment value.


----------



## Jeffbert (Aug 23, 2016)

Last week, I watched *300*; two days later, *Meet the Spartans*! *300* was really interesting, as it told of Sparta's child-rearing policy: train & nurture until puberty, then send them away to either die or become men. If any should die, few tears were shed for them, as only the strong were worthy of life. *Meet the Spartans* directly parodied every element in *300*, & I thought it had been underrated with only 1 star. I suppose having watched it only two days after 300, made it much funnier than if a longer time had passed. 

I would like to see *The Ten Commandments* again, if for no better reason than that I like Edward G. Robinson, who portrayed Dathan, as I recall. He & Heston became friends during the filming, & remained so, until his death.


----------



## Nick B (Aug 23, 2016)

Conan the Barbarian obviously (and not that new version, which sucked), 300, Gladiator. In that order.


----------



## Graymalkin (Sep 16, 2018)

HanaBi said:


> Agreed, although I guess things weren't helped by the apparent reticence of Douglas on most of the sets; clash of egos I suppose. But the end result was still terrifically done!


I don't know if this is relevant but ... saw a documentary about Spartacus saying how K. Douglas was getting a lot of flack from some anti 'pinko' elements and made the film in spite of serious attempts to stop him. Future president JFK even showed his support by attending the premiere showing. I imagine normal tensions would be amplified under those circumstances.
Solidarity! I'm Spartacus!


----------



## picklematrix (Sep 16, 2018)

All of the Sinbad movies were great. Golden voyage i think is the name of my favourite one.
Oh, and The Thief of Bagdad. Brilliant scene with a fight against a giant spider.


----------



## Narkalui (Sep 19, 2018)

My name is Gladiator. Can't be beat.


----------



## Al Jackson (Sep 22, 2018)

dask said:


> I remember really liking *The 300 Spartans* when I saw it as a kid when it first came out. Haven't seen it since.



Sure was better than the comic book alternate universe *300* , which really butchered the Battle of Thermopylae*. 300* also killed , so far, attempts to make Steven Pressfield's terrific *Gates of Fire* as a live action version of the Battle.


----------



## Al Jackson (Sep 22, 2018)

The 1956 version of *Alexander the Great* , with Richard Burton, is much better than the 2004 Oliver Stone film, which does not seem to know what it wanted to be about.
There is the need for a really great epic movie about Alexander but don't know if it will ever get make.


----------



## Al Jackson (Sep 22, 2018)

The 1960 version of *Spartacus* is unique in that is an ancient history movie that does not incorporate any of the Bible! (That was true of* 300 Spartans* and* Alexander* , but those films did not deal with Rome).
Also true of the 2000 Gladiator.
I right now I would love to see some more ancient history epics , a new Cleopatra has been rattling about for years.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 22, 2018)

Al Jackson said:


> The 1956 version of *Alexander the Great* , with Richard Burton, is much better than the 2004 Oliver Stone film, which does not seem to know what it wanted to be about.
> There is the need for a really great epic movie about Alexander but don't know if it will ever get make.



 Hollywood can do sweeping films with lost of special effects which look unconvincing  and good look actors who can't act . If you hoping for good writing with the current generation in Hollywood, then  your asking for too much .  Hollywood  has forgotten the fine area of how to do great epics that are really great.


----------



## Al Jackson (Sep 22, 2018)

Nick B said:


> Conan the Barbarian obviously (and not that new version, which sucked), 300, Gladiator. In that order.



Yeah *Conan the Barbarian* , 1982, the John Millius film, if one wants 'Sword and Sorcery' is the definitive one. No one has touched this movie since, it is the best.


----------



## Al Jackson (Sep 22, 2018)

This may be one of the best prologs in film history:


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 22, 2018)

Al Jackson said:


> Sure was better than the comic book alternate universe *300* , which really butchered the Battle of Thermopylae*. 300* also killed , so far, attempts to make Steven Pressfield's terrific *Gates of Fire* as a live action version of the Battle.



I hated the 300 , I especially  hated how the they portrayed Xerxes and the the Persians. As to despicable and unlikable  Spartans, that portrayal wasn't  far off the mark because they were hated by all the other Greek city states.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 22, 2018)

Al Jackson said:


> Yeah *Conan the Barbarian* , 1982, the John Millius film, if one wants 'Sword and Sorcery' is the definitive one. No one has touched this movie since, it is the best.



It has it flaws ( Tulsa Doom was the prickle enemy of King Kull of Atlantis ) but I love this film , It more then does justice to Conan the Barbarian. Its a wonderful film.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 22, 2018)

Al Jackson said:


> This may be one of the best prologs in film history:




Yes it is. 

The scene where Conan is in the Tomb of the Giant and takes to sword.  I love the build up to that scene and the music .


----------



## Al Jackson (Sep 22, 2018)

The movement by Basil Poledouris. is just out of this world.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 22, 2018)

Al Jackson said:


> The movement by Basil Poledouris. is just out of this world.



It's  great stuff .


----------



## Vince W (Sep 22, 2018)

Al Jackson said:


> This may be one of the best prologs in film history:


dum, dum dum, dum Dum dum.

It is by far the best S&S film made to date and the best representation of Conan we have. So far.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 22, 2018)

Vince W said:


> dum, dum dum, dum Dum dum.
> 
> It is by far the best S&S film made to date and the best representation of Conan we have. So far.



They were trying to od an animated  adaptation of Howards stat Red Nails but it never got beyond the concept stage.


----------



## Vince W (Sep 22, 2018)

BAYLOR said:


> They were trying to od an animated  adaptation of Howards stat Red Nails but it never got beyond the concept stage.


I remember that. I think I signed a petition to see it developed. They should revive it and have a Kickstarter campaign.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 23, 2018)

Vince W said:


> I remember that. I think I signed a petition to see it developed. They should revive it and have a Kickstarter campaign.



This is one film I would have loved to have seen happen.


----------



## Vince W (Sep 23, 2018)

There are sooo many films I would love to see happen. More Conan (real Conan). A better Soloman Kane film. Better Kull film. Fafhrd and the Grey Mouser. Gotrek and Felix. Pellucidar... the list goes on.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 23, 2018)

Vince W said:


> There are sooo many films I would love to see happen. More Conan (real Conan). A better Soloman Kane film. Better Kull film. Fafhrd and the Grey Mouser. Gotrek and Felix. Pellucidar... the list goes on.




The Last Kane story that he wrote  A Goth Touch has kane meeting up with Elric of Melnibone  one the aspects of the Eternal  Champion . I like the story but would have preferred Kane to meet Erkose,  Ermizad, and the Eldren .

The Kull film was almost s Conan film , They based  it off of the Howard Novel Conan The Hour of the Dragon  but Kevin Sorbo didn't want to play Conan.  Solomon Kane had the right actor but the wrong writer and director.  There is comic book crossover in which Solomon Kane is sent back in time and teams up with Conan

There isles a comic series done in the early 1970s in which Conan teams up with Elric of Melnibone 

As Fafhard and Grey Mouser , I would love to have seen someone like James Gunn do a film , he would get the character ,story and setting with all their eccentricities and idiosyncracies right.


----------



## Anthoney (Sep 23, 2018)

Conan and Gladiator are at the top.  Pre-Conan, Samson and Delilah with Hedy Lamarr also come to mind.

I also think the 300 (2006) is right up there as an S&S film.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 23, 2018)

Anthoney said:


> Conan and Gladiator are at the top.  Pre-Conan, Samson and Delilah with Hedy Lamarr also come to mind.
> 
> I also think the 300 (2006) is right up there as an S&S film.



Then there are the Steve Reeves Hercules films.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 23, 2018)

Victoria Silverwolf said:


> I'm no expert on these things, but I've seen a few.  *The Giant of Metropolis[/i] (1961) is fun for its oddball combination of ancient stuff and science fiction.  Hercules in the Haunted World (1961) is interesting for its setting in Hades, and for the atmospheric visuals from director Mario Bava, and for having Christopher Lee as the bad guy.*



Ive never heard of either of those. Sounds interesting.


----------



## Al Jackson (Sep 23, 2018)

You know the best portrayal of the ancient Rome is the HBO series* ROME*.
This , mostly, followed the actually historical events of the Roman Civil war from about 70 to 28 BCE.
(I say mostly because a few characters are disjoint in prominence.)
One half of this show as historical depiction has never been done before, that is everyday life in the back streets of Rome. Lucius Vorenus and Titus Pullo are ordinary Roman soldiers and we get their story within the everyday people of ancient Rome, it is the damnest thing ...very entertaining.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 23, 2018)

Al Jackson said:


> You know the best portrayal of the ancient Rome is the HBO series* ROME*.
> This , mostly, followed the actually historical events of the Roman Civil war from about 70 to 28 BCE.
> (I say mostly because a few characters are disjoint in prominence.)
> One half of this show as historical depiction has never been done before, that is everyday life in the back streets of Rome. Lucius Vorenus and Titus Pullo are ordinary Roman soldiers and we get their story within the everyday people of ancient Rome, it is the damnest thing ...very entertaining.



Lasted only about 2 seasons ?


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 23, 2018)

*Sodom and Gomorrah *1962    staring Stewart Ganger . This film is a bit over the top over acted and at times silly but , Overall,  It's a good film and very entertaining.


----------



## Anthoney (Sep 23, 2018)

Al Jackson said:


> You know the best portrayal of the ancient Rome is the HBO series* ROME*.



Absolutely.  I would have listed it except it was a TV show.  It was like porn for those of us who enjoy that period.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 23, 2018)

*The Fall of The Roman Empire *1964


----------



## Al Jackson (Sep 23, 2018)

BAYLOR said:


> Lasted only about 2 seasons ?



It was an expensive show, like 150 million for the first season.
The first season did fair but not enough for the BBC which had kicked in 40 million.
When the BBC withdrew HBO ordered 10 episodes , for season 2, which did end at a proper spot ,  Augustus as the last man standing. The show runners had planned for 5 seasons, which could have covered up to the fall on Nero.
There is a story that when HBO saw the final DVD sales they regretted canceling the show!!*

HBO has the option on Robert Graves* I Claudius*  which would make a great sequel to *ROME*.
(The BBC did an excellent version, but it was very stage bound.)

*It is interesting that George R R Martian did not want *Game of Thrones* to start while *Rome* was running since Rome was his favorite show! But GOT started after* Rome *was canceled.


----------



## Al Jackson (Sep 23, 2018)

BAYLOR said:


> *The Fall of The Roman Empire *1964



This is an OK film, which Ridley Scott rejiggered in* Gladiator*. At least is a very similar story. Both films get the final story totally wrong , but both did a good job at reconstructing ancient Rome.
*Fall of the Roman Empir*e wrecked producer Samuel Bronston since the film did not do good box office.
On thing done for this film, that no one had ever done before was a massive historically accurate reconstruction of the Roma Forum and surroundings circa 180 AD. If this set had of been saved it could have been a great money making tourist attraction.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 23, 2018)

Al Jackson said:


> It was an expensive show, like 150 million for the first season.
> The first season did fair but not enough for the BBC which had kicked in 40 million.
> When the BBC withdrew HBO ordered 10 episodes , for season 2, which did end at a proper spot ,  Augustus as the last man standing. The show runners had planned for 5 seasons, which could have covered up to the fall on Nero.
> There is a story that when HBO saw the final DVD sales they regretted canceling the show!!*
> ...



Ive seen a few clips of Rome and thought it looked very impressive..


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 23, 2018)

Al Jackson said:


> This is an OK film, which Ridley Scott rejiggered in* Gladiator*. At least is a very similar story. Both films get the final story totally wrong , but both did a good job at reconstructing ancient Rome.
> *Fall of the Roman Empir*e wrecked producer Samuel Bronston since the film did not do good box office.
> On thing done for this film, that no one had ever done before was a massive historically accurate reconstruction of the Roma Forum and surroundings circa 180 AD. If this set had of been saved it could have been a great money making tourist attraction.



When I saw *Gladiator *I noted the similarity of story with *Fall of the Roman Empire.  *Not a surprise that the film didn't do well because the public at that time  was starting  to tire of the Sword and Sandals genre .


----------



## Al Jackson (Sep 23, 2018)

BAYLOR said:


> Ive seen a few clips of Rome and thought it looked ver impressive..


No CGI it was all lumber and plaster , alas , if not cared for that will weather away.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 23, 2018)

Al Jackson said:


> No CGI it was all lumber and plaster , alas , if not cared for that will weather away.



Perhaps they can make that set a tourist attraction or rent it out to movie companies.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 23, 2018)

*Night Star Goddess Electra* 1963   . It got everything  a Mad cult leader who had one goddess statue that fires of beam of envoy that smote his emboss and bring back Roman solders from the dead to do his bidding. This one is major cheese fest complete  with diabolical overacting and bad dubbing . It's so bad its entertaining.


----------



## Vince W (Sep 23, 2018)

Al Jackson said:


> HBO has the option on Robert Graves* I Claudius*  which would make a great sequel to *ROME*.
> (The BBC did an excellent version, but it was very stage bound.)


HBO better keep their hands off *I, Claudius*! They could never better the original.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 23, 2018)

Vince W said:


> HBO better keep their hands off *I, Claudius*! They could never better the original.



Considered the reboot and remake mode and mentality  going on in film and television , there is possibility that theywill remake* I Claudius.*


----------



## Vince W (Sep 23, 2018)

BAYLOR said:


> Considered the reboot and remake mode and mentality  going on in film and television , there is possibility that theywill remake* I Claudius.*


I know. I just don't think HBO has the wherewithal to do *I, Claudius* competently.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 23, 2018)

Vince W said:


> I know. I just don't think HBO has the wherewithal to do *I, Claudius* competently.



HBO has done good work .


----------



## Al Jackson (Sep 23, 2018)

Vince W said:


> I know. I just don't think HBO has the wherewithal to do *I, Claudius* competently.


After the BBC I don't know of anyone better to try.
HBO would probably go for BBC show runners and a great cast.
*ROME* showed it could be done , that was a fine cast, mostly British.

The BBC version will always stand by itself, but I could see a less stage found version doing quite well.


----------



## Vince W (Sep 23, 2018)

BAYLOR said:


> HBO has done good work .


I'm sure they have, but I've never had HBO so I've never seen any of it.



Al Jackson said:


> After the BBC I don't know of anyone better to try.
> HBO would probably go for BBC show runners and a great cast.
> *ROME* showed it could be done , that was a fine cast, mostly British.
> 
> The BBC version will always stand by itself, but I could see a less stage found version doing quite well.


No doubt you're right. I just love the original so much. They produced such a fantastic series with so little. Spending millions to make it look better is well and good, but it wouldn't have the original charm.


----------



## Al Jackson (Sep 24, 2018)

Vince W said:


> I'm sure they have, but I've never had HBO so I've never seen any of it.
> 
> 
> No doubt you're right. I just love the original so much. They produced such a fantastic series with so little. Spending millions to make it look better is well and good, but it wouldn't have the original charm.


That was quite a cast!!


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 25, 2018)

*Julius Caesar * 1953    with Marlon Brando in the role of Mark Anthony .  Superb film.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 30, 2018)

*The Bible in the Beginning * 1966.


----------



## Ian (Feb 4, 2019)

There's a 1961 film called Barabbas that's okay, but the first five minutes are one of the most startling things I've seen in cinema. It depicts the crucifixion of Christ and was shot in real time during a solar eclipse. A more recent movie I enjoy immensely, though I'm not sure if it counts as a sword and sandal epic was "The Scorpion King". It's no masterpiece, but the Rock is an engaging hero and Kelly Hu (whatever happened to her?) is a gorgeous heroine. Shame about the naff villain, but it makes for a better Conan film than the "official" movies.


----------



## Vladd67 (Feb 4, 2019)

Kelly Hu has been quite busy.
Kelly Hu - IMDb


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 4, 2019)

Vince W said:


> There are sooo many films I would love to see happen. More Conan (real Conan). A better Soloman Kane film. Better Kull film. Fafhrd and the Grey Mouser. Gotrek and Felix. Pellucidar... the list goes on.



Kane the Mystic Swordsman . Who wouldn't to see See *Bloodstone* on the big screen. That would be an amazing Dark fantasy film  !


----------



## Vladd67 (Feb 4, 2019)

With Conan and Kull it would help if they didn’t mix up the stories, I believe the movie Kull was based on a Conan story and vice versa.


----------



## Vince W (Feb 5, 2019)

BAYLOR said:


> Kane the Mystic Swordsman . Who wouldn't to see See *Bloodstone* on the big screen. That would be an amazing Dark fantasy film  !


Absolutely. What's needed is one truly great S&S film and the industry would start producing them on a regular basis. The problem is finding a director and producer smart enough to recognise the potential and treat the subject matter with the gravity it deserves.


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 5, 2019)

Vladd67 said:


> With Conan and Kull it would help if they didn’t mix up the stories, I believe the movie Kull was based on a Conan story and vice versa.



Yes, the Kull Movie was a reworking of *Conan the Hour of the Dragon.  *


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 5, 2019)

Vince W said:


> Absolutely. What's needed is one truly great S&S film and the industry would start producing them on a regular basis. The problem is finding a director and producer smart enough to recognise the potential and treat the subject matter with the gravity it deserves.



As to who could do Kane .  I think Gullermo Del Toro  or Alex Proyas might be able to do a Kane film.  Casting Kane   would be a hard.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 15, 2020)

Land of the Pharos  1955     Very much an underrated film and quite good .


----------



## Vince W (Nov 16, 2020)

This genre is overdue a resurgence. I would have thought that the film *Gladiator* would have sparked some sort of revival.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 16, 2020)

Vince W said:


> This genre is overdue a resurgence. I would have thought that the film *Gladiator* would have sparked some sort of revival.



I agree.


----------



## svalbard (Nov 16, 2020)

Vince W said:


> This genre is overdue a resurgence. I would have thought that the film *Gladiator* would have sparked some sort of revival.



It did briefly but apart from Centurion most were rubbish. We had Troy, The Eagle, the Pompeii movie with Kit Harrington, Scott went back to the well with his Moses movie to name but a few. All none too good.


----------



## CupofJoe (Nov 16, 2020)

I think it did, but on TV. There was *Rome* and the *Spartacus* series.... and maybe even *GoT* if you stretch things a bit.


----------



## svalbard (Nov 16, 2020)

CupofJoe said:


> I think it did, but on TV. There was *Rome* and the *Spartacus* series.... and maybe even *GoT* if you stretch things a bit.



Rome was brilliant and cancelled too early. Forgot to mention 300 and 300: Rise of Empire in my earlier post. More fantasy than anything else I suppose.


----------



## Guttersnipe (Nov 19, 2020)

Troy, Gladiator, 300, Jason and the Argonauts, and the Sinbad films with animation by Harryhausen.


----------



## Narkalui (Nov 20, 2020)

I didn't like Troy. It looked good and it was well cast, but they took too many liberties with the source material


----------



## Vince W (Nov 20, 2020)

Narkalui said:


> I didn't like Troy. It looked good and it was well cast, but they took too many liberties with the source material


Yes. What should have been an epic film was dry and dull.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 23, 2020)

Vince W said:


> Yes. What should have been an epic film was dry and dull.



Yes, that film is bit of a snooze fest.


----------

